# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ζητάω άλλα ζώα > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] Αυγά καναρινιού.

## Θοδωρής

Εχω μια καναρα μαυροκοκκινη η οποια καθετε σε 4 αυγα, το πρωτο το κλωσα 4 ημερες το δευτερο 3 το τριτο 2 και το τεταρτο 1.
επειδη θα μετακομοισω την αλλη εβδομαδα σιγουρα με την μετακομιση και την αλλαγη περιοχής θα τα παρατησει και τα μικρα θα ειναι 
ετοιμα να σκασουν και θα ειναι κριμα, γι αυτο χαριζονται σε οποιον τα θελει αλλιως το αργοτερο μεθαυριο θα τα πεταξω για να 
μην προλαβουν να αναπτυχθούν οι νεοσοι.
Επισης χαριζονται και αυγα απο ασπροκαφε σκουφατη, σημερα εκανε το δευτερο και λογικα αυριο το τριτο.
οποιος τα θελει ας μου πει να τα παρει το αργοτερο μεχρι Παρασκευη

----------


## lagreco69

Γραψε και την περιοχη που εισαι Θοδωρη.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Αιγάλεω

----------


## DimitrisPas13

παιδιά μια κανάρα επιτρέπεται να έχει 6-7 αυγά;;; αν ναι θα μπορούσα να τα πάρω εγώ

----------


## xarhs

δυσκολευεται να τα γυρησει δημητρη.... 6 πιστευω μπορει. 7 αρκετα δυσκολο.

----------


## DimitrisPas13

υπολογίζω 6-7 γιατί η κανάρα μου έχει κάνει 2 αυγά...αλλά εδώ και 2 μέρες δεν έχει κάνει κάποιο άλλο...υπολογίζω μήπως κάνει και κάποιο άλλο..

----------


## tweety..

Καλησπερα κ απο μενα παιδια.
Εγω εχω ενα θηλυκο καναρινι που δν εχει κανει καθολου αυγα.Αν τις τα βαλω υπαρχει περιπτωση να τα κλωσσησει?
Αν ναι μπορω να στειλω καποιον γνωστο μου Αιγαλεω να τα παρει κ να μου τα φερει να α βαλω σε μια φωλιτσα αν υπαρχει περιπτωση να τα κλωσσησει.
Αλλιως να τα παρει καποιο παιδι που σιγουρα θα τα κλωσσησει το καναρινι.
Κριμα να πεταχτουν..

----------


## Γιούρκας

Απο την στιγμη που καποια αυγα τα κλωσάει μερες δύσκολο-οχι απίθανο -να αναπτυχθούν απο αλλη καναρα απο την στιγμη π εχει αρχισει ο κυκλος τους.Καθε καναρα εχει διαφορετικη θερμοκρασία επώασης

----------


## Ρία

κ εγώ μπορώ να πάρω αν θέλεις!

----------


## sophiesch

Μένω χαιδάρι. Αν έχω προλάβει μπορώ να τα πάρω αύριο κιολας. Εχω μια κανάρα που της ψώφησε το 1 και μονοδικό μωρο της και εδώ και 3 εβδομαδες καθεται συνέχεια στη φωλιά αλλά δεν κάνει αυγά.

----------


## Θοδωρής

Συγνωμη για την κατα πολυ καθηστεριμενη απαντηση μου.
Τα αυγα πεταχτηκαν ολα.
Ο λογος ειναι πως απο προιγουμενες γεννες απο αυτες τις δυο καναρες με τον ιδιο αρσενικο
ειχα κρατησει δυο παιδια τους και σημερα διαπιστωσα πως εχουν και αυτα κυστες ή οτι αλλο στο καλο ειναι αυτο
που εχουν.
αρα το προλημα το παρουσιαζει ο αρσενικος αφου τα μικρα ειναι απο διαφορετικες μανες αλλα απο τον ιδιο πατερα.

----------

